# Pioneer Premium sound system



## pemmbroke (May 10, 2011)

After deciding to go with the Pioneer system I now have second thoughts, this system has 9 speakers 3 on the dash, 1 in each door, 2 in the rear deck. When adjusting the tone, if you adjust the fade to go from center to rear the volume level drops, if you go the other way from center to front it stays the same so why don't the 4 rear speakers get enough power to drive these larger speakers to provide the sound with all the hype about the upgrade?


----------



## Joseip (Mar 29, 2011)

I have to agree, I have the premium sound package too. I have tons of bass.The Volume is not great. I have adjusted the audio controls to compensate for speed and it is annoying. Just give me the 250 watts I paid for. The bass issue is hard to tone down. It does have RAP quality boom. But I like other instruments too.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

pemmbroke said:


> After deciding to go with the Pioneer system I now have second thoughts, this system has 9 speakers 3 on the dash, 1 in each door, 2 in the rear deck. When adjusting the tone, if you adjust the fade to go from center to rear the volume level drops, if you go the other way from center to front it stays the same so why don't the 4 rear speakers get enough power to drive these larger speakers to provide the sound with all the hype about the upgrade?


Probably because the rear deck speakers are 6x9s. If you have seen the power a 6x9 requires @ RMS it would better answer your question. 



Joseip said:


> I have to agree, I have the premium sound package too. I have tons of bass.The Volume is not great. I have adjusted the audio controls to compensate for speed and it is annoying. Just give me the 250 watts I paid for. The bass issue is hard to tone down. It does have RAP quality boom. But I like other instruments too.


I agree that the volume isn't great at all. My settings are all for treble as I'm aware of the 6x9s in the rear providing most of the boom sound you're explaining as "RAP quality boom." The stock amplifier for this system is a bit underpowered for this system. Which is why I'm also a disappointed owner of the Pioneer system for the Cruze. However I cannot complain for the price I paid for my LTZ. I don't think anyone here would complain either.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

be thankful you have pioneer to begin with, my stock system sits on volume 45 and i can still talk to someone in car.......can you post a pic of the rear deck with 6x9's? im curious to know if i have to cut the rear deck so speaker is exposed..


----------



## Autobahn (Apr 30, 2011)

Wouldn't you think that Pioneer/GM would have put a little more effort into the sound quality? I guess Pioneer is selling so many home systems they don't care about any marketing. **** if I am going to go out and buy one of their products now... Never.

The BASE system in VWs sound 10x better. And I feel real sorry for those guys with the Cruze Base system...


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> my stock system sits on volume 45 and i can still talk to someone in car.


Either I am getting really OLD, or there is something really wrong with your system. I have the stock system, and rarely have the volume above 14, and when I do go higher, it is usually only to 16/18. I have no trouble at all hearing it at those levels.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

14? omg i will have to check my settings to see if something is not right.


----------



## pemmbroke (May 10, 2011)

MikeW said:


> Either I am getting really OLD, or there is something really wrong with your system. I have the stock system, and rarely have the volume above 14, and when I do go higher, it is usually only to 16/18. I have no trouble at all hearing it at those levels.


.
I am not sure how to answer that I am 56 and still like to jam when on the road.


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have the base Cruze system (non Pioneer) and I think it sounds fine. From what I recall, I usually have my audio on 17-20. I am not sure if mine even goes to 45, is that max?

It does not have the center dash speaker or the two rear in decklid. I do like the USB that I can store music on. I wish it supported bluetooth audio though, becuase I have to hook my phone up to "Aux" to play the music. In our other car it does it through bluetooth. (The other car is a CX-9 with Bose)


----------



## mattk (Feb 18, 2011)

I couldn't agree more with the OP. I have the "upgraded" stereo in my LTZ RS and I would say it sucks out loud except there's nothing loud about it. After adjusting the fader heavily to the rear to get some kind of surround stereo, normal listening volume is 30-35 out of 45 and cranking it up to 45 for a good song is only slightly louder.

I'm seriously considering dropping one of these in and using it to boost the 4 door speakers Amazon.com: Alpine PDX F4 - Amplifier - 4-channel: Electronics


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> be thankful you have pioneer to begin with, my stock system sits on volume 45 and i can still talk to someone in car.......can you post a pic of the rear deck with 6x9's? im curious to know if i have to cut the rear deck so speaker is exposed..


Ditto.

Is there a way to tune the system? The amp? I know next to nothing about this stuff.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Stock stereo and works just fine. I rarely go over 17-20 unless I am in a pissy mood and just wanna jam out!

However I am not expecting much from my $20K car when it comes to speakers....


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

I came out of a Hyundai Genesis with the upgraded Lexicon Stereo and that thing rocked! So I am a little jaded. However I agree with all the posts here.....the pioneer just doesn't live up. Although the quality of the media being used makes a difference.

Anyone install one of those Alpine amps? How does it change the sound. Mine seems to be all bass and no definition.


----------



## pemmbroke (May 10, 2011)

Since starting this thread I have talked with Chevrolet engineers the remedy to fix my (our) problem would be to rewire the system not covered by Chevrolet, so at this time I would recommend not wasting your money on the " Pioneer Premium Sound Sytem"


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I have the Pioneer system and it sounds very good.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i have the pioneer system and i have never had mine over 20 if i do my rear view mirrow vibrates so bad i cant see out of it i see no problems with my system it had plenty of base sounds great!!!


----------



## pemmbroke (May 10, 2011)

robertbick said:


> I have the Pioneer system and it sounds very good.


 
You are right, the front 1/2 of the system sounds good, the rear half is the dead sea.


----------



## JordankCruze (Jun 20, 2011)

Also Agree i Have a LT RS with pioneer premium speakers (if thats what you want to call it!) Pioneer Put WAY to Much Effort into the "Subwoofers" its hard getting to "30" with out the Dash Mirror Cracking itself, or hearing a true "Surround Sound" it would be great if it was evenly distributed, but instead its more of a annoyance/Headache. Any resolutions?!


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 8, 2011)

yes, the rear 6x9's are actually just "subs", not full range speakers. With the rear speakers so low in the door, there is no sound to the front. I think the idea was to have very forward soundstage, but it fails big time.

I plan (in the distant future) to replace the rear 6x9's with full range ones, and amp them. I'm assuming the stock amp has a low pass filter in it, so i'd have to add an amp to drive the full range speakers. Unacceptable for being a "premium" sound system.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Recently got to really test this premium pioneer on another test drive and **** you guys are right, it sucks! The front sounds really, really good especially if using a CD or IPOD which I brought with me on purpose. I went to sit in the back and it had no sound back there besides some muffled bass! I didn't really hear too much coming from the rear door speakers either. Makes me wonder why the **** they even bothered putting speakers in the back at all? 

I've always dreamed of finally getting my first new car (was hoping to make it the cruze) and getting to have a really nice, crisp sound system to be the cherry on top and being able to impress my passengers with it as well as with my music collection but I guess that won't be happening! Who the **** did they get to do the sound system in this car, a **** idiot? How could they be so off base with this part of the car. Besides reliability and maybe interior styling , I say the sound system is in a close second or third on my "must be great " list!

I really hate the idea of having to buy the pioneer system in order to also get the sunroof but maybe I can tweek with the settings and make the rear sound somewhat better then what its set at from factory? I still know it won't be acceptable. It sucks that there's no clear cut, low cost resolution to this problem and if one is being worked on by Chevy, it won't help the current or future 2013 Cruze owners because I'm sure the change to this sound system wouldn't take place prior to a 2015 Cruze, if at all!

Went to my local Chevy dealer today and got to play with tuning the premium pioneer system a little more. I still feel the whole system has too much bass and not enough full range speakers for crisp clarity of the music. However, I found that by turning the bass setting all the way down, it sounds much more clear and bearable in the back seat area even though you can still feel some bass coming from the subs. The XM reception quality was horrible and I wonder what it can be attributed to?, because many of you have said that the XM isn't very good in this car? Could poor XM quality be contributed to the location of the car, the XM station's frequency strength , or the Cruze's antenna strength or lack thereof?


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Recently got to really test this premium pioneer on another test drive and **** you guys are right, it sucks! The front sounds really, really good especially if using a CD or IPOD which I brought with me on purpose. I went to sit in the back and it had no sound back there besides some muffled bass! I didn't really hear too much coming from the rear door speakers either. Makes me wonder why the **** they even bothered putting speakers in the back at all?
> 
> I've always dreamed of finally getting my first new car (was hoping to make it the cruze) and getting to have a really nice, crisp sound system to be the cherry on top and being able to impress my passengers with it as well as with my music collection but I guess that won't be happening! Who the **** did they get to do the sound system in this car, a **** idiot? How could they be so off base with this part of the car. Besides reliability and maybe interior styling , I say the sound system is in a close second or third on my "must be great " list!
> 
> ...


unless your going to sit in the back seat alot i wouldnt worry about whats going on back there. a good aftermarket moonroof is going to run you about a grand, which is what i paid for my all-star package. so basiclly your getting the upgraded radio for free if you were going to install a moonroof.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> unless your going to sit in the back seat alot i wouldnt worry about whats going on back there. a good aftermarket moonroof is going to run you about a grand, which is what i paid for my all-star package. so basiclly your getting the upgraded radio for free if you were going to install a moonroof.


Well, its important to me that the whole car sounds good, not just the front half. I want my friends who ride back there to be impressed by my sound system and be able to enjoy the music as much I would up front. I don't want the sound for them to be all muffled and full of bass and from what I can tell, without some major tweaking of the settings thats what it would be.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmm I must listen to really quiet music because my Pioneer system does just fine at 14-18. I hardly ever take it up any higher than that. Although I must say, the bass in this thing is just overpowering and the treble isn't very good. Granted, this thing creates a pretty good sound stage. I really wish this thing had good treble because I hardly ever listen to music with deep notes.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, treble is important to me as well. I always change all my songs in my itunes library to have more treble which in my opinion makes the songs sound more clear and crisp.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Let's hope Chevy's listen to some of the issues with the premium sound system and will make some sort of improvement on the 2013 Cruzes.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Let's hope Chevy's listen to some of the issues with the premium sound system and will make some sort of improvement on the 2013 Cruzes.


I seriously doubt they had the time or money to make the necessary change to this sound system in time for the 2013 Cruzes. I also doubt they learned of everybody's real dislike for the sound system until well after this forum was started and when I wrote Chevy a 5 pg letter also telling them of their need to redo the pioneer sound system. If they do decide to do a change and don't want to be cheap it likely won't be seen until 2014/2015, if then.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

You prob be right but one can hope. Did you get any response from GM on your letter.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> You prob be right but one can hope. Did you get any response from GM on your letter.


Yupp, they wrote me back. It pretty much said that they appreciated my comments and suggestions and that they will be passed on to the appropriate party and taken into account for future productions. Whether it's true or not, I don't know but every time I've written/emailed Chevy, they have responded and it's been very encouraging and rewarding. 

I could be full of myself here but I think the letter I wrote might of played some part in some of the things that are already in motion with the 2013 Cruzes about to come out. Like I heavily advocated that the 1LT's be able to get pretty much all the same safety and technology features as the higher trim level Cruzes because not every buyer wants/likes leather seats and should have to just to have certain tech features available to them, and now pretty much every new safety and tech feature is an available optional add on for the 1LT. I also said that the Gold Mist 1LT cruze should be able to have the medium titanium cloth interior and not just the all ebony cloth interior like in 2011/12 models, and now the medium titanium cloth interior color is available in the Gold Mist Cruze for 2013.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow searched "Pioneer" hoping to find this very issue. In the few Cruzes I have Test Drove now the one with the "Premium" Pioneer system that I had wanted originally sounded HORRIBLE. I immediately thought how all the sound was coming from the front and how off balance it sounded. I actually thought to myself that someone before me just simply left the Fader to the front but they had not. So now I am going to just get the Standard Radio and put my Polks I have in my current car in the Cruze once I get it. The really dropped the ball on this area of the car :angry:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tjax said:


> Wow searched "Pioneer" hoping to find this very issue. In the few Cruzes I have Test Drove now the one with the "Premium" Pioneer system that I had wanted originally sounded HORRIBLE. I immediately thought how all the sound was coming from the front and how off balance it sounded. I actually thought to myself that someone before me just simply left the Fader to the front but they had not. So now I am going to just get the Standard Radio and put my Polks I have in my current car in the Cruze once I get it. The really dropped the ball on this area of the car :angry:


I agree that they dropped the ball in this area too but if you play with the settings it can get noticeably better but still nothing to write home about!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I agree that they dropped the ball in this area too but if you play with the settings it can get noticeably better but still nothing to write home about!


When I test drove a 13 Verano leather group the other day the Bose system sound pretty darn good I was very impressed with how it sounded to bad Chevy can't put the Bose premium sound system in the Cruze.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> When I test drove a 13 Verano leather group the other the Bose system sound I was very impressed with it to bad that can't pit that in the Cruze.


I suggested putting the BOSE system in the Cruze to Chevy/GM when I wrote them that 5 pg letter a while ago. Maybe they'll listen/ consider it!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I suggested putting the BOSE system in the Cruze to Chevy/GM when I wrote them that 5 pg letter a while ago. Maybe they'll listen/ consider it!


I doubt it not even the Camaro has the Bose sound system


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I doubt it not even the Camaro has the Bose sound system


Yeah but I think Chevy is selling more Cruzes than Camaros and we know compacts might the future of the automobile industry with the gas prices and all!


----------



## GIJF430 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have no complaints.


----------



## alysia143 (Sep 5, 2012)

upgraded system sucks regret paying an extra $1000 for it... not enough volume


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Yupp, they wrote me back. It pretty much said that they appreciated my comments and suggestions and that they will be passed on to the appropriate party and taken into account for future productions. Whether it's true or not, I don't know but every time I've written/emailed Chevy, they have responded and it's been very encouraging and rewarding.
> 
> I could be full of myself here but I think the letter I wrote might of played some part in some of the things that are already in motion with the 2013 Cruzes about to come out. Like I heavily advocated that the 1LT's be able to get pretty much all the same safety and technology features as the higher trim level Cruzes because not every buyer wants/likes leather seats and should have to just to have certain tech features available to them, and now pretty much every new safety and tech feature is an available optional add on for the 1LT. I also said that the Gold Mist 1LT cruze should be able to have the medium titanium cloth interior and not just the all ebony cloth interior like in 2011/12 models, and now the medium titanium cloth interior color is available in the Gold Mist Cruze for 2013.



I just bought a 2014 Cruze All Star Edition because I wanted the sunroof. GM didn't listen to your suggestions. Same audio system.


----------



## gsxrcruzer (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah 2lt with sun sound.. Same bad pioneer stereo lol


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Im content with mine for now, better than some other cars to choose from. I use this to get a little more thump Amazon.com: FiiO E11 Portable Headphone Amplifier - E11: Electronics main use is in the gym but boost performance in my car enough that I like it.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I purchased mine with the Pioneer, had to search high and low to find a diesel with that option.

Have never heard the stock system so I cannot compare.

I will I enjoyed the Sony system in my ST much better though.


----------

